# Untamed Sports tv



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to the tv channel on 4.2 called Untamed Sports? I was getting it over antenae tv and all of a sudden it disappeared. Now there's old music videos on that channel. Just curious if anyone knew anything. Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I am going through withdrawls as well, but I do have a channel on direct tv that I can watch and that is helping.


----------

